# Разное > Коллекционирование >  ? Каталог авиационной фалеристики

## Д.Срибный

Есть ли каталоги по авиационной фалеристике? Говорят, что выпускались только самиздатовские? Так ли это? Где можно купить и сколько стоит? :-)

----------


## Skyraider

В самиздате видел но давно, в настоящий момент работаю на сбором инфы для оного, от Империи до последних дней Союза, немного собираю.
Вас какой период интнрнсует?
 Кстати, была монография по знакам до 17-го года, "Тежника молодежи" ее издала если не ошибаюсь. Взял совсем недавно, возможно в Минске есть еще экземпляр. Отсканю обложку, выставлю. Звинтересует поищу.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за ответ!
Интересует весь советский период, наибольший интерес - послевоенные знаки.

----------


## Холостяк

Я знаю очень интересного человека, который занимается фалеристикой, и как раз именно всех авиационных знаков периода после 1945 года по настоящее время. У него огромная коллекция. Как он говорит, что литературы, даже каталогов по данной теме практически нет. Действительно, выпускались самиздатовские издания, но они охватывают только узкую часть темы. К примеру у меня есть книжечка по знакам ГЛИЦ, это знаки всех филиалов, ИПов... Как и некоторые знаки, так как я проходил там службу. Она тоже издана в домашних условиях знакомым коллекционером из Ахтубинска. То есть практически, коллекционеры издают каталоги своих коллекций. У меня у самого есть небольшая коллекция знаков, но я этим хобби не занимаюсь. Коллекция собиралась сама по себе в процессе службы моего деда, отца и меня в ВВС. Так вот, этот человек, бывший Заместитель ГК ВВС, пользуясь возможностью данной своей должностью, начал собирать знаки. Он ездил по командировкам и сам просил, покупал, обменивал знаки. Некоторые знаки ему привозили... Сейчас он решил сделать каталог своих знаков, но в процессе работы над этим, решил включить знаки которых у него в коллекции нет, но они выпускались. В своей работе он попросил оказать содействие и меня. Труд это очень колоссальный. Я сам как окунулся, так обалдел масштабом. В частности, я искал по Интернету и по знакомым всевозможные знаки изданные нашими ВВС. Все информацию и фото передаю ему. Работа сейчас идет в полном разгаре. Справляемся пока своими силами. Пока он разбирает и систематизирует свою коллекцию и отдельно собирает поступающую инфу о других знаках. Часть коллекции уже сфотографировали. Я брал свою зеркалку и макрик, оборудовал место и снимал. Заодно я разобрался и со своей коллекцией. Свои знаки я разместил на сайте в "Галерее". Получились вроде неплохо. Его знаки - его частная собственность и не публикуются. Как только материал будет собран и подготовлен, все будет сдано в печать. Пока только все на этапе систематизации... Идет идентификация знаков... Идет фотографирование. Однако при верстке материала возникла проблема такого характера... Знаки принадлежат воинским частям, часть этих подразделений здравствует. При указании принадлежности знака, коллекционер считает своей необходимостью указывать точную принадлежность знака, то есть Армию, дивизию, полк..., номер части, принадлежность в ВТА, БА, ИА, ША или ПВО..., дату выпуска, место выпуска, к какой дате выпущен. То есть практически полную и точную информацию о знаке. Поэтому к изданию каталога, хоть он и частный, будет привлечен и Цензор ВВС. При консультации с ним оказалась, что верстать каталог возможно только на спец компьютере и печать будет проходить в нашем ведомстве. Возник вопрос о доступности каталога. Сейчас вопрос пока не проработан. Но коллекционер хочет, чтоб экземпляры каталога по знакам ВВС страны, в любом случае, были и в библиотеке штаба ВВС. Значит, как все решиться я сообщу... Пока вот все на стадии сбора инфы, материала, фотографировании....

----------


## Skyraider

Да, мне до такова еще работать. Хотелось-бы увидеть результат работы.
Холостяк подскажите или лучше выставьте фото если есть "Штурман - снайпер" 75-го года образца.
С уважением.

----------


## Холостяк

> Да, мне до такова еще работать. Хотелось-бы увидеть результат работы.
> Холостяк подскажите или лучше выставьте фото если есть "Штурман - снайпер" 75-го года образца.
> С уважением.


Обязательно по результатам сообщу инфу. 
По знаку "Штурман-снайпер" 75 года... У меня этого знака нет, а в каталог пока его не фотографировал. Если сфоткаю его, то не вижу препятствий разместить его тут... Получается что в неделю "обрабатываем" порядка по 200 знаков. До "крылышек" пока не дошли.

Но вот в Интернете есть:
http://ucoll.ru/section.asp?ClickID=...tID=548&Pg=155

----------


## Холостяк

Да уж... Вот как бывает...
Уже каталог был практически сделан. Все сфотографировано... Набор текста был сделан, все по разделам, принадлежности подразделениям ВВС и хронологии. Осталась верстка и в печать.
В августе пошли в отпуска и после отпуска решили продолжить. Отпуск прошел. Решил сам быстренько подойти и за работу, а оказалось что коллекционер-пенсионер в тяжелом состоянии с инсультом в Красногорском госпитале. Надежды очень мало...
Но надеюсь, что все таки человек выкарабкается. 
Очень жаль.

----------


## Холостяк

К сожалению с каталогом ничего не получится. Очень жаль....
До настоящего времени Анатолий Васильевич не восстановился. Последствия инсульта тяжелые.

----------


## Тореро

У меня есть самиздатовский черно-белый каталог знаков- "Авиация ПВО" 1998 года. Качество среднее,но достаточно полная информация

----------


## Sibiryak

В н.вр. НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ более-менее полного и объективного каталога т.н. «полковых» знаков ВВС. Лично мне известны 3-4-5-6 (это как считать!) самиздатовских каталога, выполненных в рисованном черно-белом исполнении, издания начала 90-х. Но при всем моем глубоком уважении к их авторам, некоторых из которых знаю лично (и кое-кого знал, т.к. это люди преклонного возраста, и они, увы, уходят из жизни), эти каталоги, к большому сожалению, имеют ряд неточностей, в основном по дислокации частей, их подчиненности, действительным наименованиям и пр.
И это понятно почему. Это, во-первых, плоды деятельности наших режимных органов (говорю это без какого-либо сарказма), и, во-вторых, это результаты бесчисленных оргштатных пертурбаций структуры ВВС, как вида Вооруженных Сил. 
И нет ни малейшей вины авторов-энтузиастов-издателей данных каталогов в допущенных ошибках. Их следует уважать уже за то, что они, не обладая полнотой информации, годами, по крупицам собирали материалы и все-таки издали свои Труды.
Тираж этих каталогов идет на единицы, ну, может быть на пару-тройку десятков, т.к. это всё делалось, в основном для себя и потом уже для своих немногочисленных коллег коллекционеров-авиаторов…
Но жизнь не стоит на месте. Сейчас можно многое почерпнуть из Сети, но и здесь не всё так однозначно. Сейчас многократно больше информации, скажем, на тему истории ВВС, можно найти боевые составы ВВС на тот или иной период или конкретный год, но… Тем не менее, нет более-менее ДОСТОВЕРНОЙ информации.
Я располагаю достаточно обширным объемом справочных данных, скажем, по истории частей ВВС или ВУЗам, или боевому составу, но всё это настолько порой противоречиво, что приходится искать, так скажем, «третьи» источники, чтобы убедиться в правоте «первого» или «второго» имеющегося.
Так вот, на протяжении нескольких последних лет, я обобщаю, сортирую, дополняю и т.п., имеющийся у меня справочный материал по всем Военно-Воздушным Силам.
Более того, я хочу подкрепить текстуальную часть будущего опуса цветными изображениями (сканами) знаков. (Для справки: располагаю подавляющим большинством "полковых" и не только знаков ВВС, выпущенных в «советский» и «новороссиянский» периоды, общим количеством более 5 000 штук. Отдельных знаков у меня ПОКА нет, но всё же их значительно меньше, чем имеющихся. Мне есть к чему стремиться  :Wink: ).
Вырисовывается целая книга. И не в одном томе… Отдельно скажем, полки ВВС и ПВО, отдельно морская авиация, отдельно ВУЗы…
Основной и главенствующий тормоз сего деяния – колоссальная нехватка времени… Увы.
Остаюсь с уважением.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Нехватка времени - это общая проблема, увы. Будем надеятся, что Вы, все же найдете время, силы и средства, чтобы сделать книгу. Очень хотелось бы увидеть более-менее полный, профессионально изданный каталог по этой тематике ))

----------


## Sibiryak

Буду стараться. 

_____________________________________
Остаюсь с уважением, Сергей

----------


## ALI

К сожалению не сталкивался с каталогами на авиационную тематику,но вот на этом форуме есть интересные подборки : http://forum.faleristika.info/viewforum.php?f=87

----------


## ALI

> Есть ли каталоги по авиационной фалеристике? Говорят, что выпускались только самиздатовские? Так ли это? Где можно купить и сколько стоит? :-)


 Приветствую BAC ! Вы хочете оптом или в розницу?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Куда ж оптом... ))) для себя хотел бы заполучить )

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня у одного своего бывшего сослуживца узнал, что в Министерстве обороны издаются каталоги по геральдике. В свет вышли уже два тома. Это вся геральдика-фалеристика частей и подразделений Министерства обороны России, которая утверждена официально. В каталоге картинки знаков, нашивок и всего-всего.... В том числе и всех частей, училищ наших ВВС! Каталогов в продаже нет. Не знаю как сдержит свое слово мой сослуживец, но обещал мне эти два тома организовать через ГШ ВС РФ... Как что - сообщу и фото этих томов выложу.. Ждем*с...

----------


## Gnom

Ого! Я! Я! Я тоже хочу! :Biggrin:

----------


## infekt

По-видимому речь идет о двухтомнике "Официальные воинские символы России" под редакцией Главного военного герольдмейстера полковника О. Кузнецова. Там действительно много интересного. Книги состоят из цитат приказов по символике частей, учреждений и служб ВС РФ с рисунками и описаниями. 
Однако, в книгах перечисленны далеко не все приказы-в каждом томе по 50-60 выдержек, в то время как на сегодняшний приказов по символике подписано сотни.

----------


## infekt

специально посмотрел. Во втором томе: 
-ВВС+ГК ВВС (240приказ 2004г.) 
-ВВА им. Гагарина 
-ВВИА им. Жуковского
-Воронежское
-30 ЦНИИ 
-254 ус 
-42 зрп 
+ пара медалей и знаков. 
По ВВС все...

----------

